# Are you good at math?



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I posted this poll yesterday and am severely lacking in NTJ responses! I have plenty of NTP, but feel free to vote as well!
http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/126386-you-good-math-3.html#post3194642


----------



## AnonymousJuggalo (Jan 1, 2013)

Math was my best subject(dont confuse it with my favorite)during high school.Im not saying that I liked it.It just came natural to me.I was that kid that was always alseep in the corner during the whole period.Come Test Day, I was always one of the first ones to finish and suprisingly without study for crap i would get a perfect score plus all the bonus questions right( i remember the highest grade i got in a test for that class was a 130.I even suprised myself sometimes due to the fact that i wouldn't study).Now my English class was a totaly diffrent story.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

In homeschool, I always annoyed my mom when I did my math problems because I was that kid who came up with my answers without showing my work. She would get upset because I would have the right answer, but she couldn't figure out how I got to that result :V Good times, good times.

I can't say I have a love for math, but I get through it. My current level is integral calculus. I mainly only bother with it because it's required for my degree of choice, which is geophysics so yeah :V


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> In homeschool, I always annoyed my mom when I did my math problems because I was that kid who came up with my answers without showing my work. She would get upset because I would have the right answer, but she couldn't figure out how I got to that result :V Good times, good times.
> 
> I can't say I have a love for math, but I get through it. My current level is integral calculus. I mainly only bother with it because it's required for my degree of choice, which is geophysics so yeah :V


The same thing happened to me.(Homeschooled aswell)
I never showed my work, and my mom would get furious.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

I dislike math.

I do not have difficulty understanding concepts, but find the taught methods of "learning" it (homework drills, problem sets, etc) to be tedious and overall not really worth the commitment. I did well on my SAT math back in the day because it was a necessary evil, which annoyed my math teachers. Wasted potential, yada yada yada.

I do love logic puzzles and geometry proofs. Those are always fun.


----------



## StateOfDaniel (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't care much for listening to a teacher lecture me but I very much enjoy math. I really like matrix theory and vectors if you were curious.


----------



## rikkoxtah (Jan 1, 2013)

Yea, but Im better in bed


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to pretend this thread doesn't exist.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm good at it. It's simple, but tedious and boring. It's a means to an end.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm descent in it, I normally excel in it, but this year I'm not doing well, most likely due to my laziness and lack of willpower towards things that just utterly bore me, like Math.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the ideas, when I pay attention to them. I can't be arsed with the doing-the-work. 

Kind of. Not really. Sometimes. 

When I'm intrigued enough to try the ideas out for myself, I can be arsed. Then I get bored once I've settled it down in my mind.

I don't know. My kid does calculus, apparently without ill-effects. I know that that boggles me. 

What was the question again?


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

No math is my greatest weakness, unfortunately.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

StateOfDaniel said:


> I don't care much for listening to a teacher lecture me but I very much enjoy math. I really like matrix theory and vectors if you were curious.


you might like multi dimensional databases (OLAP) and set theory as well. cool stuff, and you can make big money at it (SQL).


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Homeschooled as well.
34 in it on the ACT, so I guess you could say "yes"--but it's definitely not my chiefest talent by any means.


----------



## StateOfDaniel (Oct 11, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> you might like multi dimensional databases (OLAP) and set theory as well. cool stuff, and you can make big money at it (SQL).


actually I am getting an internship this Summer and I'm required to learn SQL so that's cool.


----------



## Bi Bi (Feb 1, 2013)

ONE OF MY FAVOURITE SUBJECTS!! I like solving maths questions. I can sit all day, crack my head and try to figure out damn tough questions while my friends have already given up. I can think about a concept for hours and start off slower than most people but score highest in it because I think so much on it.


----------



## DoctorSkywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

For awhile, math was my favorite subject (I know have a very big interest in American history and government) and I still really do enjoy math. I do well in the class. I think that I like math as an INTJ because it is so logical. There is always some definite answer that can be solved in a logical (and sometimes simple) way.


----------



## gintariukeas (Feb 8, 2013)

No... i am good at algebra, because it is fun. But at geometrics and functions... ech it is boring. But here where i live math is harder than at usa or uk. What we learn at high school you guys learn at university.


----------



## snqrls (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure. I guess I'm good enough to get to third year mathematics without doing homework, or studying frequently, but it's getting harder, and compared to what's out there, my easy a's aren't saying much. In short, just from experience, I don't think I've met anyone outside the profs who were as naturally inclined to calc as I was, but my inability to understand what I want to know leaves me feeling insecure and lackluster. And because I didn't have the drive to learn the fundementals, in a lot of ways my classmates are ahead of me.


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm good at solving mathematical problems, but maybe I would do even better if I actually read more books regarding it. I'm pretty lazy on studying when it comes to math, I'm not sure why but I am.


----------

